# Rate the avatar above yours



## pkprostudio (Oct 11, 2007)

On a scale of 10, rate the avatar above yours.

GO!


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 11, 2007)

Fruity.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10 : Pkprostudio
4/10 : sirAnger


----------



## natkoden (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2007)

6/10, too scaly


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2007)

10/10 for linkiboy


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> 10/10 for linkiboy


Haha. Very funny.[/sarcasm]

5/10 for rating your own avatar.


----------



## SynGamer (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 for linkiboy
> ...



7/10 because Tingle is just creepy...


----------



## Westside (Oct 11, 2007)

9/10, King of Fighters is FUN!!!!


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 11, 2007)

I love Zappa so 10/10


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 11, 2007)

10/10 for Day of the Tentacle.


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 11, 2007)

10/10 for whatever the hell that is


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 11, 2007)

Um, 7.8/10, goes with weird ass sig. 

Hint: mine is a band logo, can you guess which?


----------



## DarthYoshi (Oct 11, 2007)

(Still thinking of which band...)

Like it though, 9/10.


----------



## funwithplaydough (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10 (keep imagining Yoshi breathing like Vader)

I think the band would be The Offspring, I prefer the skull/face from Mushroomhead myself.






my avatar is from a simple google image, so I don't expect much myself.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 11, 2007)

hm

7/10... playdough?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 11, 2007)

CC sucked ass. Nuff said. Nice cut out of it though, I guess.

Also, what happened to my avatar?


----------



## mat88 (Oct 11, 2007)

play doh is 9/10 , it's something that you model with imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hybridstigmata 6/10, don't know what game, but it's cut and I can't see what he has in is hand :x

edit: 0/10 for Hiratai lol no avatar


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> CC sucked ass. Nuff said. Nice cut out of it though, I guess.
> 
> Also, what happened to my avatar?



cc?


its my character from ffxi


----------



## dice (Oct 11, 2007)

0.4/10 ...because I can


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10 its good, but I've seen it in too many places including a larger version.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Um, 7.8/10, goes with weird ass sig.
> 
> Hint: mine is a band logo, can you guess which?


It's the Offspring

And 8/10 for the above because it's original and it looks good

- Sam


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10 Love the 8bit theme, Animated always a plus.
(My avatar was drawn by a brilliant artist called sigurdhosenfeld. He loves nintendo check out his page on deviantart.com> sigurdhosenfeld.)


----------



## Jax (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10: Cute Link is cute!


----------



## MaHe (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10: Angry Man is angry!


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 11, 2007)

Sad. Original character.
Great style!. Like it a lot!


----------



## webjedi (Oct 11, 2007)

Uncle Billy is that you?!?!  Finally released from that Turkish prison!!!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10 great image, but with a transparent background would be better.


----------



## Orc (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10 Looks like it's from a webcomic?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> 8/10 Looks like it's from a webcomic?



From vgcats.


----------



## TaeK (Oct 11, 2007)

Jack Sparrow: "FOR THE HOOORDE"

8/10


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10, because the larger black version in your "Devious Information" image would look better


----------



## jelbo (Oct 11, 2007)

8.5/10, looks like it's drawn by yourself which is cool. It's a bit deformed though.


----------



## Tuddles (Oct 11, 2007)

2/10 It's Mc Ronchy


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> 8.5/10, looks like it's drawn by yourself which is cool. It's a bit deformed though.



I think that's the idea of that art.

About yours, generally I like it. Very nature/recycling friendly. But I don't like that clown's food.


----------



## jelbo (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha I was eating a Big Mac and found the little image on the box quite amusing. You're not gonna believe it but I scanned it and so my avatar was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/edit: since you're above me: 8/10. Reminds of me of Gimli the Dwarf. One point off for the JPEG artifacts


----------



## Harsky (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Haha I was eating a Big Mac and found the little image on the box quite amusing. You're not gonna believe it but I scanned it and so my avatar was born
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SLAM DUNK THAT TRASH/10


----------



## dice (Oct 11, 2007)

0/10

I'm part of the anti-violence force you know!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2007)

I love all things dice, including the av..
*OVER 9000/10*


----------



## wohoo (Oct 11, 2007)

9/10

What?! have you never dreamt of being a dachshund-riding cowboy? (even though it might be something else) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I don't have any avatar.... going to get one right NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Second Edit: Done!


----------



## azotyp (Oct 11, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Digeman (Oct 11, 2007)

4/10...

what...is...that?


----------



## azotyp (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what...is...that?


It is from front page of manga "elfenlied" (though i read few pages only, but i watched all anime).


----------



## kmihalj (Oct 11, 2007)

5/10 ... butshaped helmet ....


----------



## mat88 (Oct 11, 2007)

4/10 there is a egg in on the head of a doctor? something??


----------



## shootme (Oct 11, 2007)

2/10 I hate those games


----------



## Mars (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## mat88 (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10 opening DS


----------



## madmk (Oct 11, 2007)

1/10, Star Force.


----------



## Azimuth (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Digeman (Oct 11, 2007)

5/10

Scary..


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 11, 2007)

Some Manga or something  ... I'm really not into it can you tell? haha
Still a cool picture tho' 7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 12, 2007)

6/10


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 12, 2007)

Gay,yetcreepy/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Oct 11 2007, 06:09 PM)]Gay,yetcreepy/10


3/10 I want Link!!!


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 12, 2007)

[M]artin: what happened to your other snake avatar? i liked that one better.  5/10
pkprostudio: i actually like ur tingle one 9/10
i know mine isn't one to brag about but at least jph was kind enough to make one for me, cuz i couldn't make a decent avatar for shit


----------



## test84 (Oct 12, 2007)

not bad graffity style, 6.5~7.5


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 12, 2007)

10/10 !

wow leonardo is alive XD !


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 12, 2007)

9/10 

Cause you know football kicks ass.


----------



## OSW (Oct 12, 2007)

don't know where it is from, probably an rpg or something. 7.5/10 looks reasonable.


----------



## test84 (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> 10/10 !
> 
> wow leonardo is alive XD !



its done by DSnotesDSnotes and is my name in my language.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 12, 2007)

3/10

ubermessy


----------



## test84 (Oct 12, 2007)

./10
NOT "uber ultra leet haxor".


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 12, 2007)

3/10

ubermessy. word


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> ./10
> NOT "uber ultra leet haxor".


"." is not a number

also, ^ is 6/10 Its sorta bad quality


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 12, 2007)

rhyguy's avatar has a summertime vibe going on. The pwetty colours make me happy

7.856/10


----------



## titoboy666 (Oct 12, 2007)

8/10 I like superheroes avatars!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 12, 2007)

9/10

Mice are cool


----------



## yus786 (Oct 12, 2007)

9/10

made my mthrnite


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 13, 2007)

6/10 Too creepy.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 13, 2007)

^ some people might say yours is creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\
by the way who made yours, pkprostudio?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> ^ some people might say yours is creepy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GameDragon


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2007)

some gay elf guy in a green suit ^


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 13, 2007)

0/10

No avatar


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 13, 2007)

6/10 for being mildly scary... And Tingle looks so silly with a 'tash and that bright red nose... (I'm not referring to your avatar here, just Tingle in general  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

- Sam


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 13, 2007)

Whatever it is... I like it: 9/10l


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 13, 2007)

6/10 background is nice but the render is a bad cut out and it has no arms!


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> 6/10 background is nice but the render is a bad cut out and it has no arms!


His hands are behind his back.


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2007)

ZERO OUTTA TEN
cause you dont got one


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 13, 2007)

7/10

Simplistic, and love the focal point


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Oct 13 2007, 08:37 PM)]7/10
> 
> Simplistic, and love the focal point


I want to steal it and lick it. Well not really, if I was a homosexual, it would be an option.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 13, 2007)

@Hiratai why don't you rate the avatars?

well srry but you've got a 0/10 since .... no avatar


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> 0/10
> 
> No avatar


owned.

4/10 for you bruuinbard.
all i can say is it looks very crappy


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 13, 2007)

0/10 for u tho...


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Oct 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/10
> ...



Yeah you think it looks crappy others like that style, it's not bad graphics its just a special effect.
And the rate 8/10 just funny


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> Yeah you think it looks crappy others like that style, it's not bad graphics its just a special effect.
> And the rate 8/10 just funny



Not a very good special effect. That effect would look better on a real photograph. : 4.5/10


----------



## Alastair (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm lost to the significance of this style of character on these forums. 6/10 because I don't understand the reason behind them all. It is cute though.


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2007)

7/10

Though, it scares the hell outta me!


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Though, it scares the hell outta me!


0/10 and please find an avatar fast if you want to rate others...


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

10/10 for being Tingle


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(TsukoyomiMoon @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> 10/10 for being Tingle



8.5/10

sry if you think its a bad score, i don't really like Naruto but, it looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but what it says


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 14, 2007)

are u punching a heart?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> are u punching a heart?



RISE AGAINST FTW

lol, sry for caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait.. nvm


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 14, 2007)

lol it looks cool, 8/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> lol it looks cool, 8/10



haha thanks, 8/10 to you too


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 14, 2007)

yay!
more people have to post here


----------



## Taras (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like someone yakked in dayglo.

3/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 14, 2007)

4/10


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 14, 2007)

Fresh and Fruity but saw that gay feggat's face far too much so 6/10


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

wario is awesome avatar 11/10 !


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Fresh and Fruity but saw that gay feggat's face far too much so 6/10


feggat?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2007)

LAWL!

For the Sparta avatar, awesomeness.  10/10.


----------



## Crescent (Oct 14, 2007)

haha me and dark aura have similar avatars 9/10


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 14, 2007)

Sexy/10


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2007)

Scary - 9/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 14, 2007)

pirates?? pirates???


32/10!!!

thank Bullets and Octane for that rating


----------



## Crescent (Oct 14, 2007)

ZOMG RISE AGAINST

09857019834701937481471098473014/10


----------



## funem (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice, kinda moody as well 9/10


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 14, 2007)

Gotta love Luigi. 9/10

(bonus points to those that recognize mine)


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2007)

9/10

Tasty lookin' digital cake!

Edit - I do like your old one better, though.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 14, 2007)

Portal addicts! 10/10.(Got the bonus points there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Oh man I was like wtf all that fire but i saved myself! now I'm escaping from that creepy robot voice.


----------



## funem (Oct 14, 2007)

9/10 Love Wario, three cheers for the bad guys..


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol, Luigi screaming cuz he saw you sitting at your comp looking at him!  

10 Italian adventure addicts/10


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 14, 2007)

dark_aura12: pretty bad ass


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful and stylish 10/10


----------



## Spikey (Oct 15, 2007)

lmao, really funny. Saw it earlier when you posted another thread and I lol'd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes to 11/10


----------



## TheStump (Oct 15, 2007)

^ old and needs attention.

Mind due i do like the simplicity of Mii avatars.  Sig is funny but i also want something new there too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6/10


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 15, 2007)

2/10, I'm not fond of Mii's in general for some reason.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 15, 2007)

Mii's are awesome.  Unless you're an ugly dude, then your Mii would be shameful.


----------



## Spikey (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> ^ old and needs attention.
> 
> Mind due i do like the simplicity of Mii avatars.Â Sig is funny but i also want something new there too!
> 
> ...








 Wait... what?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That post made like... no sense to me...


----------



## Shinji (Oct 15, 2007)

Spikey, yours is gayishly cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.00001/10 (yay for mixing fractions and decimals)
you get a X10000000 multiplier for.....uh, just cause


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 15, 2007)

0/10 shinji.. sorry, just to stupid..

JK JK JK

i give it a 7/10 cause i seriously dont like mii avatars.. except Spikeys xD


----------



## Shinji (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> 0/10 shinji.. sorry, just to stupid..
> 
> JK JK JK
> 
> i give it a 7/10 cause i seriously dont like mii avatars.. except Spikeys xD


You havent seen Spikey then XD

EDIT: I give yours 13/10, cause Rise Against fucking rocks


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/10 shinji.. sorry, just to stupid..
> ...



i give yours a 12/10 cause i love that movie


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 15, 2007)

6/10 Only heard a little Rise Against. Its alright, but I'm more into hip-hop.

Edit: hey dig it 50th post!


----------



## TheNeck (Oct 15, 2007)

interesting avatar, what is family mart? never heard of it.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 15, 2007)

10/10

Just... because  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 15, 2007)

9/10 

because i have no idea wtf it is

- J-mo/Kuro/Shin


----------



## Huntress (Oct 15, 2007)

10/10

I like that style.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 15, 2007)

8/10

It's an ANT! But it's also quite hard to notice...

I think...

- Sam


----------



## Brouhaha (Oct 15, 2007)

10/10

Screams oldschool 8-bits goodness...


----------



## theorgan (Oct 15, 2007)

0


----------



## Qpido (Oct 15, 2007)

-5

Q~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 15, 2007)

i just updated my avatar what do you think


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 15, 2007)

5/10
because he doesnt do anything funny


----------



## theorgan (Oct 15, 2007)

i give Qpido an xxx rating 

cause it looks like some boy is about to take a milk shot from another boy.

he's got his mouth all open and everything.


O~


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 15, 2007)

0/10 No avatar

I'm back to my old avatar again... Damn that 33 KB Tingle.


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> 0/10 No avatar
> 
> I'm back to my old avatar again... Damn that 33 KB Tingle.


10/10 because it confuses even me.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> i just updated my avatar what do you think


I like it


----------



## tenchan4 (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(TheNeck @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> interesting avatar, what is family mart? never heard of it.



A convenience store I go to pretty regularly.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Oct 15 2007 said:


> 6/10 Only heard a little Rise Against. Its alright, but I'm more into hip-hop.
> 
> Edit: hey dig it 50th post!



well well well.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i give you a 6/10 mr. Family Mart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, never heard of it


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 16, 2007)

family mart lol.
8/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 16, 2007)

^
Zaaaapppp!  7/10 cuz I have not clue wth it is.


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 16, 2007)

I like it...it's all dark and evil....I give it 9/10

Btw, the avatar 2 posts above is some unit from Starcraft, I think...Corsair maybe?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 16, 2007)

9/10


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 16, 2007)

7/10
weird
mines a corsair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(starcraft)


----------



## Orc (Oct 16, 2007)

10/10 While I didn't think Luminous Arc was great, I love the character design and also Pollon-Pollon >:3
EDIT: Argh, that was meant for pkprostudio. 5/10 for the Corsair, it's weird and pixelized and I hate Protoss... Go Terrans!


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 16, 2007)

well
well...
um i hate robot thingys!
go uh...
people!!!

it is cool tho
8/10


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 16, 2007)

I finally see what your avatar is BakuFunn! Can't believe I couldn't see the ship before... guess the zap distracted me. 8/10 cuz it's kinda unclear but still good!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 16, 2007)

3/10
no likey... seems like a quote from WoW or something...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 16, 2007)

5/10 xD it looks like you made that from paint, or colors!


----------



## kmihalj (Oct 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> 4/10 there is a egg in on the head of a doctor? something??



Actually, this is police inspector from comic book


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 17, 2007)

how about this one :-)


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 17, 2007)

you guys didnt rate -_____- ^^

anyway, i give yours an 8/10 cause its SNAKE!!


----------



## science (Oct 17, 2007)

6/10 because they have a few good songs


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 17, 2007)

I liked jacob's old Ichigo one better.  Big sword is coolness

^ 5/10.  It's just two dots and a line.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 17, 2007)

10/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> I liked jacob's old Ichigo one better.Â Big sword is coolness
> 
> ^ 5/10.Â It's just two dots and a line.



well if i could have 2 avatars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i just LOVE Rise Against and Bullets and Octane, and ya.. lol, but i'll be changing my avatar every couple months LOL but really, i will..


----------



## nileyg (Oct 17, 2007)

[-∞,∞]/10


----------



## Akoji (Oct 17, 2007)

well... 7/10 since the cut is well made, but i don't know him =P


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> 5/10 xD it looks like you made that from paint, or colors!


well duh!!! I used colors one day and ended up making something pretty cool for once! I like it at least >_>




8/10  Psyfira styled!


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2007)

4/10

Sorry, Juggy, but it's very ugly.
The colors don't contrast (I guess that's how you'd put it? - Green, White, and Black don't "mix").
It's hand draw (which can be good in some cases, not saying hand drawing sucks - that's just stupid)
WTF is he holding & WTF do you mean iPlay?

Course, this is my opinion, and we all still love you


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 17, 2007)

0/10

No avatar.


----------



## JPH (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> 0/10
> 
> No avatar.








Thanks for pointing that out!

Oh, and currently for you, all I see is a red x in a white box.

0/10 fer you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. My new avatar/signature is going to friggin' own.


----------



## Strokemouth (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Oct 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/10
> ...



0/10

No owning yet!


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 17, 2007)

7/10

Chickens are always cool.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 17, 2007)

6.5/10 cause i really don't like 1 piece.. sorry


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 17, 2007)

cool ava ;D
10/10 !


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm bored too!  7.5/10


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 18, 2007)

9.7/9


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Oct 17 2007 said:


> 9.7/9


Are you an idiot or something?

4/10 for Goku


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 18, 2007)

8/10 cause i dont know what the heck that thing is but it looks freakin awesome xD


----------



## zone97 (Oct 18, 2007)

5/10 nice band, but not original..


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 5/10 nice band, but not original..



5/10 what is that?


----------



## berlinka (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll rate this one 






This could be printed on one of those sweaters and they just print some random text on it, like "Best Team 74" or something... My brother once had a shirt and it there was a text on there "Cool Golf Master - Slim Cut"...yeah right!

I'll still give it a 7/10


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 18, 2007)

8.5/10

Bad Ass.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 18, 2007)

6.5/10, is that you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I got a new wario! This time i made background transparant. I made new one since my old one got deleted by staff. They say the limit it 25KB, how small is that! at my controls it says it may be 50KB so WTH?! Well anyway I got a new one.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

7.5/10 cause.. just cause..

and your avatar IS over the limit..


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

Again?! darn how to make it smaller?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 8/10 cause i dont know what the heck that thing is but it looks freakin awesome xD


From Luminous Arc. I don't play that game anymore, but he's my favorite video game character in a while. Besides, my Tingle got raped, and he grew bigger to 33 KB.

6/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

6/10 to wario right..

i give yours the same as before xD


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

Who knows how to make the avatar smaller and let it keeps it's transparent background? And please also rate my new sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




7/10


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

9.5/10  Ava and sig are both awesome.  Crazy good.




QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> 6.5/10, is that you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a self portrait.  Or it's a bad photoshop version of the shop keeper from Faxanadu with a Jack Daniels wife-beater.  Either one works.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 19, 2007)

nice and thnx for the rate, i finished the sig at 2 am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the next day i had to go too school :0
I give you a 7,5/10 because of the good explanation


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 19, 2007)

2/10 freaky


----------



## Crass (Oct 19, 2007)

3/10

whats with all these lame avatars??


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 19, 2007)

5/10

Showin' some monkey luv.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

8/10 awesome! whatever that is.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

8/10
golden egg


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 20, 2007)

2/10 Indistinguishable animated mishmash


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

its a corsair , one of the best units in starcraft


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 20, 2007)

7/10.  Wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 20, 2007)

1/10 random anime crap.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 20, 2007)

Why the hate for anime?  I like it, and if you don't, fine.  Keep that stuff to yourself.  Did you even see mrthnite's bigass rant on forum ethics?


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

9/10 bleach
i dont like ichigo


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Why the hate for anime?Â I like it, and if you don't, fine.Â Keep that stuff to yourself.Â Did you even see mrthnite's bigass rant on forum ethics?



WHOOOOOO i believe this topic is called "rate the avatar" not "be nice to people so they can contuine to think life is jolly"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and that rant was about flaming, in which he did not do.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

Some people dont like people dissin their avatar.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 20, 2007)

7/10 Hmm, not sure what that is... A plus for being sci-fi though.


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

no one knows what mine is...
6/10
only cause its too small.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

8/10 cause it has electric things


----------



## Jei (Oct 20, 2007)

9/10 because it's b/w only, but the art is good.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 20, 2007)

8.5/10

Character looks a little generic, but the artwork is nice.


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

9/10 I always love 754boy's Wario avatars. Made of awesome and garlic!

EDIT: Fuck that, I give it a 10/10...


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

10/10 purple eye thingy


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 20, 2007)

Whatever it is, 9/10


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

its cool, 10/10
mine is a corsair from StarCraft Brood war.
i saw that animation before on gamespot
Click here to learn more about the CORSAIR


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 20, 2007)

Now that I know what it is, 10/10


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

10/10 i always love thoes animation


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

7.5/10 cause its a gold egg


----------



## notnarb (Oct 20, 2007)

10/10 for punching people right in their heart


----------



## hanman (Oct 20, 2007)

0/10 no avatar


----------



## Foie (Oct 20, 2007)

7/10.  Dunno why

And why have the same 3 people been posting the last 3 pages (basically)?


----------



## hanman (Oct 20, 2007)

8/10 i dig Mega Man

nothing better to do, maybe?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hate for anime?  I like it, and if you don't, fine.  Keep that stuff to yourself.  Did you even see mrthnite's bigass rant on forum ethics?
> ...



Okay, whatever, I didn't really mean it that way.  Sorry for offending anybody. :'(


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

8/10 cause it looks awesome


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

I won't rate jacob because dark_aura is cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9/10
btw can someone put the portal cake so i can dish out my 41/10 rating?

jk jacob is cool..........


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 20, 2007)

Heh, I forgot to rate hanman.
9/10 and 10/10 for smallkidd.  Wonder what kind of chicken laid that?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

A walrus smoking a pipe? how can you go wrong! 10/10


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10 cause its Calvin


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

7/10 because it's Rise against!
tho.... it could be more awesome...


----------



## Spikey (Oct 21, 2007)

3"/3 for having a giant EYE.... erm 10/11?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10 cause its Spikey


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 21, 2007)

7/10 Just because


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

7/10 just because


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10

rise against what?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2007)

7/10

6 points for having a squirrel in your avatar, and 1 point for stealing my pumpkin


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10

Psyfira = Win


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2007)

es ad *etter

6/10

Still better than mine, I really need to get something done about it.*


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, 5 min shoop, sort of a nod to Sora's Halloween Town threads, but fuglier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*=*


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

10/10

-because it's damn funny


----------



## xflash (Oct 21, 2007)

6/10 kinda like an easter egg but it looks kinda bad and you forgot to rate hadrian's ava 

why don't we make something like this for sigs?

gigermunit you beat me to it


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

7.5/10 cause you stole shaunjj's pumpkin head


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10 because it looks cool. But I don't know what you're rising against...

- Sam

Edit: Silly typos


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

8/10

I *love* remixed avatars!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 21, 2007)

8
I love festive avatars!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 21, 2007)

9/10
its a pretty sick avatar xD


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 6/10 kinda like an easter egg but it looks kinda bad and you forgot to rate hadrian's ava
> 
> why don't we make something like this for sigs?
> 
> gigermunit you beat me to it


I know arent i awesome

7/10
because i forgot what it is.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 21, 2007)

Purple + Anime = Pure Ownage

10/10

- Sam


----------



## Issac (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 3"/3 for having a giant EYE.... erm 10/11?



what's 3"/3 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and doesn't it fit? a giant EYE, and my name is [:EYEsack]
oh, and the fact that I did it... I don't know if it was 2003 or 2004... 04 i think, when I joined the temp.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, above me: 5/10... a bit more contrast in the purple.. more colors? or less saturation... also the little tag to the bottom right needs to be tweaked (i can barely see what it says).

EDIT: That was for gigermunit....

for Sinkhead: Pumpkingridthing: awesome 9/10


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Issac, the avatar is okay. It's not super original, but I do like the style..

8/10


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Issac, the avatar is okay. It's not super original, but I do like the style..
> 
> 8/10


10/10 looks kickass and i want to know where he got it.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 22, 2007)

10/10 Don't know what it is though.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 22, 2007)

Ulquiorra from Bleach.  Evil dude.

10/10 for the awesome photoshop skills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And why is everybody rating the avatars out of 10, including me?


----------



## Tylon (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> ...
> And why is everybody rating the avatars out of 10, including me?


Because everybodys avatar is so freaking cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






10/10  I don't know what it is, But it is freaking cool!


----------



## nileyg (Oct 22, 2007)

7/10
'cause mario is just a "badass" like that...
lol


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 23, 2007)

12/20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can do math you can simplify that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^__^


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

I suck at math. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9/10 Rise Against has some good songs.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 23, 2007)

7/10, pretty cliche these days but a well done one.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

Shows red x for me but I'm sure it's a nice one. I'll still give it a 2/10

EDIT: I see it now. 9/10 because of the Linki's party hat !!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice and simple. 8.5/10

Heh, I just rated your ava and sig.


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 24, 2007)

7/10

A little too creepy.


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't see yours, or you don't have one


----------



## Opium (Oct 24, 2007)

5/10

a little distorted and poor compression.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> 5/10
> 
> a little distorted and poor compression.


9/10

Psyfira's style _still_ equals win.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 24, 2007)

10/10.  It has a theme!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 24, 2007)

8/10 it looks awesome

how you like mine now??!?!?!


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Oct 24, 2007)

8 / 10 - like it... very, erm, red....


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm.. it's very.. sharp? 6/10

jacob: nice.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 25, 2007)

10/10 For the sake of it.


----------



## nileyg (Oct 26, 2007)

8/10 
cuz it looks like a hamster...
I like hamsters...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 26, 2007)

8/10 cause it looks kina funny xD


----------



## roadbusta (Oct 26, 2007)

angry red + rise against = 8/10


----------



## phoood (Oct 26, 2007)

7/10
Reminds me of gears of war.  But it isn't.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 27, 2007)

7/10 A little too dark...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

love it ! 8/10 

not perfect ten cuase its not animated


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

7.5/10 cause its a BoneMonkey


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

9.999999/10  Just cuz.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love BoneMonkey's sig.  Awesomeful.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

9.999999/9.9999991







just, you know.... cuz


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> 7.5/10 cause its a BoneMonkey




0/0 

cuase its jacob33301


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 7.5/10 cause its a BoneMonkey
> ...



-9000000/300000000

cause its BoneMonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, dont take it so seriously, but cerialy, whyd you change your username to Bone Monkey xD


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 27, 2007)

Hard to read. 

4/10


Doooooooo it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

8/10 companion cube xD


----------



## raulpica (Oct 27, 2007)

8/10 coz it's cool.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 27, 2007)

7/10 cause, ya.., don't know the name but it has it


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw wth, 10/10.  I mean, yeah, whatever.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 27, 2007)

8.43/10


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 27, 2007)

6/10

DBZ? get with the time...


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





9/10


----------



## moozxy (Oct 27, 2007)

8/10 Cos it looks really cool and I saw a Captain Britain comic in the comic book store the other day


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2007)

7/10 too far away...


----------



## science (Oct 28, 2007)

6/10
I can't really tell what it is, its too up close. I think its a face?


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 28, 2007)

10/10 Companion Cube FTW!


----------



## NoSoulX (Oct 28, 2007)

7/10 I know you can't smoke pipe!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 28, 2007)

Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...Loading...
6/10


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 28, 2007)

I think those Polaroid Picture frames look awesome 8/10


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 28, 2007)

8/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2007)

7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 28, 2007)

9/10 Did I give you 10/10 before?


----------



## War (Oct 30, 2007)

8/10, I dunno what it is, but it's cuuute


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

There should be more gamer girls out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7/10


----------



## Shinji (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 for the shadow making it look like he has a big nose :^\/
And I guess he's a duck now from that defunct smiley...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10 cuz I miss Frank.


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

It rocks, I've seen so many versions of it and it's always great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2007)

He's looking at me...

10/10


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't rate my ava, I just want to say that mthrnite's halloween design is freakin' genius!






The Headless Dogman of Sleepy Hollow ftw!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Don't rate my ava, I just want to say that mthrnite's halloween design is freakin' genius!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid you leave me new choice, I must rate it, the laws of the thread dictate that I must! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ahem*

Captain Britain... always a classic, crazy floating image with a shadow, also good, nice font for the name... 8.5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I just noticed the border and how the font hangs down over the edge of the actual border box. So you get a raise!

*8.7~!*


----------



## fli_guy84 (Oct 30, 2007)

Haha I love Trigun.

9/10


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fli_guy84 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Haha I love Trigun.
> 
> 9/10


?/cake
Its kinda scary but kinda..... nope, its just a scary huge guy on the moon... or IN the moon?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> 8/10, I dunno what it is, but it's cuuute


----------



## kalimero (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry don't like it. too much red and i can see all the photoshop effects you have used

4/10


----------



## EmeraldEx (Oct 30, 2007)

Nifty Animation.

7/10


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(EmeraldEx @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Nifty Animation.
> 
> 7/10


----------



## JohnoBoy (Oct 30, 2007)

mmm... refreshing...
7/10


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2007)

it's a farting bean.. what can you say but 10/10?


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2007)

double post... sorry


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 30, 2007)

its a eye...
7/10


----------



## test84 (Oct 30, 2007)

^ strange! 
dont like to judge, so no points!


----------



## Osaka (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> ^ strange!
> dont like to judge, so no points!


scary cave man guy o_o 

??/cake


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

yours looks like a girl of perhaps 10yos? I like her hair

7/10


----------



## test84 (Oct 31, 2007)

._.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 31, 2007)

6/10 Because "Wario." does not go with the avatar. Otherwise, it would've been 10/10.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2007)

I like it, though I don't know where the picture is from.

9/10


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 31, 2007)

Reminds me of downs. Not to be mean... s:

8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I like it, though I don't know where the picture is from.
> 
> 9/10


Luminous Arc.


10/10 for Infinitus. I love math. =P


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> its a eye...
> 7/10



friggin hell i though that was batman and his cape swirling or something...


----------



## Rayder (Oct 31, 2007)

Very festive.  8/10.


Mine has a subliminal message....watch. (I made it YEARS ago)


----------



## Urnext (Oct 31, 2007)

6/10  I am confused.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












For some reason I feel like buying an ATI video card.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2007)

6/10 I don't get it...


----------



## Urnext (Oct 31, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL Urnext...love the dancing George Bush.

Edit: Oh yeah 10/10


----------



## MrKuenning (Oct 31, 2007)

Love James Bond 10
That one looks like crap 4

avarage 7/10


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Urnext @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> what do you mean?



Sarcasm.  My fault, I didn't put this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at the end.  But its kinda unclear..  Maybe a little closer would be nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9/10 for Kuenning.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 31, 2007)

10/10

Just because.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks a little blurry. 6/10



QUOTE(Infinitus @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Reminds me of downs. Not to be mean... s:
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks. I haven't played that one because I really suck at SRPGs.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 1, 2007)

??/cake

Scary person burning a chicken?


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 1, 2007)

8/10 Cute...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Love James Bond 10
> That one looks like crap 4
> 
> avarage 7/10



the bastard stole my old avatar!


----------



## qusai (Nov 1, 2007)

nice take of duckhunt, 8/10


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 1, 2007)

Hilarious Mario humping Peach image. Talk about getting "one up". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  7.9/10, and it only loses marks because it's a bit blurry.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> Hilarious Mario humping Peach image. Talk about getting "one up".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??/cake

cool, but is the camera off center?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious Mario humping Peach image. Talk about getting "one up".
> ...



Aw man! Only ??/cake!? I was hoping for ???/cake. Darn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And cute avatar, it's memorable. 8.5.


----------



## bluebright (Nov 1, 2007)

7.5/off camera cake.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 1, 2007)

That really hardcore and evil! 8/10


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man, is that one of the evil robots from Keen 5? 110/100.

9/10 for Death Note.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 1, 2007)

Kittyness(Infinity)/10

ITS A KITTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE CATS! What is kitty doing? Brushing its hair?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2007)

9/10

Looks like the kitty's cuttting off its ear to me.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 2, 2007)

Once again, 10/10


----------



## Zonix (Nov 2, 2007)

Polar bear smoking with a cauldron his head?! WTF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 10/10


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 3, 2007)

9/10

because i dont know what it is
but nice design.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 3, 2007)

9/10 Nice colors, a little too dark though


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got to that part in Luminous Arc. I get it now! :3

10/10


----------



## War (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice logo :3 8/10


----------



## Zonix (Nov 3, 2007)

10/10 The avatar matches with your forum name. The avatar is simple but I like it.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 4, 2007)

9/10  If it was a darker background I may have given it a 10, cuz you can't really see his hand and shirt outline, and the contrast of colour would be nice.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 4, 2007)

9/10
666 posts! nice!!!!


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

7/10 because it's nice but I don't know what it is


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 4, 2007)

9/10 cat. TAKE OVER THE WORLDS! argh!


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

9/10, I love kitties!


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 5, 2007)

3/10 because he is wasteing power.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 3/10 because he is wasteing power.



*he/she*

6/10 you can barely read the text.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 5, 2007)

10/10 I love these avatars!


----------



## Osaka (Nov 5, 2007)

???/cake (you get the 3 questionmarks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Some kinda snowy, knight, party, soldier, otter, cute wiggly thing


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 7/10 because it's nice but I don't know what it is



No one ever does.

7/10 to Osaka.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

10/10


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

9/10 i like the blinking monkey :3


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 5, 2007)

7.5/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> 9/10 i like the blinking monkey :3


It blinkz??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











8/10 for Jacob


----------



## hankchill (Nov 6, 2007)

awww pkprostudio has a cute one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





8/10

NOW RATES MAH AVATAR!


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 6, 2007)

OMIGAWSH! BEST AVATAR EVAH! 10/10!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

????/profit for the hardcore Ryu


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 6, 2007)

That's an old avatar I had awhile back, when I just saw bleach for the first time. Awesome. 9/10.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 6, 2007)

8/10  street fighter was a cool game back in the day.


----------



## test84 (Nov 6, 2007)

^one of strangest avatars. lets just hope its relevant to GC. (is it lightgun game from NES?)

its so hard for me to score, let me pass on that.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2007)

9/10 just cuz.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 6, 2007)

that is one of the best hollow ichigo avatars there could be
10/10 cuz i love bleach so much


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 6, 2007)

8/10
sorta funny
you should make the background transparent


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10 i like the blinking monkey :3
> ...



if you star at my avatar the monkey's eyes will blink 

i made yours blink too


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg blinking as teh awesome!  10/10  Maybe a monkey with a mohawk would look cool.


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10 Ichigo is the man.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10 Luffy is the man.


----------



## test84 (Nov 7, 2007)

Renji? oh, its before is Bankai !
7.5


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 7, 2007)

8/10 Looks blurry.



And BoneMonkey, no thanks. I'll pass on that one.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2007)

No one rated BakuFunn's, I just noticed...

8/10 for BakuFunn, no clue what it is.  Jokes, corsair right?

9/10 for pkpro, but I'm sure that I gave him a 10 before.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 9, 2007)

10/10

Looks like nobody wants to play anymore...


----------



## two40 (Nov 9, 2007)

9/10

would be a 10 if it blinked


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 9, 2007)

6/10. It's a bit small.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 10, 2007)

10/10 Slime!


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you rate everyone 10/10? j/k

I got a new avatar! avatarsdb.com ownz!


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 10, 2007)

6/10
...i dont get it...


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 10, 2007)

7/10
cool glow effect


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 10, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't really get what's with those photographish avatars. 
But looks nice 7.5/10


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 10, 2007)

Never saw that Wario pic before, 7/10.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 10, 2007)

That's because I'd cut it out myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and made the background transparant.
8/10 because SSBB is cewl but the purple is aw.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 11, 2007)

9/10


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

7/10

Creative and Original.
Plus the cool Linkboy cap and toot!


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 11, 2007)

5/10

The Wall is Red, but the avatar is grey :/


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

7/10

A bit boring, the Geek in your avvie looks nice but the Shadow part is a bit hard to see.

~Nero


----------



## macherie (Nov 11, 2007)

Personalised, not bad, reminds me of AHEAD NERO, the burning program xD

7/10


----------



## wiki (Nov 11, 2007)

10/10. Nice transparent avatar. It's almost not there.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 11, 2007)

MONKEY!!!! 9.7/10 ... he flung poo at me :\

EDIT: is it a hamster?  in that case you get 2/3


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> MONKEY!!!! 9.7/10 ... he flung poo at me :\
> 
> EDIT: is it a hamster?Â in that case you get 2/3



Bunneh spider thing. o-o

8/10 for the lul factor.

PS: got my avatar redone by me, now it looks like a car symbol. >;3


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 11, 2007)

6/10

It looks good, but I don't particularly like the name... No offence or anything (my name is worse)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 11, 2007)

8/10 

Nice Pattern on the dark bit.
Cute "hidden" smiley face
Name flashes


----------



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

Hah! Nice one xD 

Reminds me of the southpark episode ... Where they say shit like 300 times and a dragon comes out.. There is a time where Mister Garrison sings "Hey there , Shitty shitty F*g F*g , Shitty shitty F*g F*g how are you doin? Hey there.. Shitty~~"



9/10 for finding that xD


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 12, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Ducky (Nov 12, 2007)

9/10 , I like that Rabbit-Monkey-Dog-Gun-Sometihng-Something..


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 12, 2007)

6/10: 5 because i totally don't know that character from your ava ^^ but +1 because it's animated

Before you rate mine: He's a Tomcat. Tomcat's are awesome.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 12, 2007)

On my own arbitrary fruit-based scoring scale, with grapefruit being the lowest score possible and raspberry being the highest, I award that avatar a score of






Pomegranate.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 12, 2007)

How handy.

I rate yours as the Blue Barnstar of avatars.


----------



## apd (Nov 12, 2007)

Gayest avatar ever


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 13, 2007)

Gayester avatar ever.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

^lots of info, can't find his social security number anywhere.. But I like it, 9/10. 

Retardaded, I mean updated mine!!


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 14, 2007)

9/10 for the cool looking thingy.


----------



## gigermunit (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 because it looks like a seal


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 for the first person in 4 days to post in this thread!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 for the first person to reply in 3 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 18, 2007)

0/10 Because the ratings don't matter anyway! Yes, the ratings are like putting George Bush at a school... absolutely pointless!

*Audience laughs and applauds*


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 18, 2007)

0/10 because that was a pointless post


okay 6/10 because i am not allowed to spam in this topic


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 I love those picture frame ones.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 because he looks angry.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> 10/10 because he looks angry.Â




Ahuhuhuhuhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny avatar , 10\10!


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm a sucker for animation. Simple and sweet.

9/10


----------



## Seven (Nov 18, 2007)

10/10 for Asian schoolgirl.
1/10 if it's a trap.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 19, 2007)

10/10 Phoenix Wright!


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 19, 2007)

9/10 because it looks funny and the frame is nice.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 19, 2007)

9/10 because it looks funny, and the frame is nice.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 19, 2007)

^ SSBB&Mario FTW 10/10

Updated my ava, whadaya think?


----------



## JPH (Nov 19, 2007)

^


Kick



Ass


----------



## mossy (Nov 19, 2007)

9/10 very cool


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2007)

6/10 because it looks like something my brother would draw. And actually I think I can prove it!

Give me a second ill upload it


----------



## zeppo (Nov 19, 2007)

looks PISSED OFF.
8/10


----------



## nileyg (Nov 19, 2007)

4/10 
I don't really like watermelon...


----------



## mossy (Nov 20, 2007)

7/10 nothing special



QUOTE(bangbanger @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> 6/10 because it looks like something my brother would draw. And actually I think I can prove it!
> 
> Give me a second ill upload it








 Hey - they don't look anything alike
..and i spent all of 2 minutes in photoshop to take a simple sketch and turn it into that image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, I changed it now. How's the new one?


----------



## Banger (Nov 20, 2007)

7/10 Looks pretty cool. Even though I am not sure what it is.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 20, 2007)

6/10


----------



## leetdude_007 (Nov 20, 2007)

57809834/58943893

this was my avatar before freeshare died:


----------



## Nero (Nov 20, 2007)

6/10

Your Avatar is just a little animation of Link. Pretty boring if you ask me.

~Nero


----------



## zeppo (Nov 20, 2007)

3 / 10
eh, wtf is it, other than your name?


----------



## Nero (Nov 20, 2007)

My Avatar consists of Scarface and "Nero".

3/10 

wtf, is it just a Watermelon?

~Nero


----------



## Ducky (Nov 20, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 20 2007 said:


> My Avatar consists of Scarface and "Nero".
> 
> 3/10
> 
> ...





Lol , Nice avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Actually I don't love it though O.o *Suck at avatar makin* 

8\10


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10, yay drunken guy from ff10 that reminds me of dr house


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 21, 2007)

my new avatar what you think ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle? 9/10. Get a Mr.Sparkle sig and I'll raise it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 21, 2007)

making a mr sparkle sig now !


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 21, 2007)

10/10 for anything Simpsons-related.


Someone should ban zeppo from these two threads.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10. I don't really know what it's supposed to be, but I like it.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 21, 2007)

9/10 because its Nintendo


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10
wacky


----------



## BuDaH (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10 Clean and cool smile. Like: Damn, i'm feeling good!


----------



## test84 (Nov 21, 2007)

oh, Linki's avatar ...
oh ...
oh ...
we r talkin about Psyfira and mthr here ...
who am i to judge their work.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 21, 2007)

7/10 quality not very good.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

MONKEY MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


ah I meen.. 

Amm 6\10 , Cus brawl doesn't deserve to be on anyones sig O.o BRAWL DESERVES TO BE ON MY HANDS!! 


MONKEY MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd give it 8\10 cus it's shrinked ..


----------



## SugaDaddy (Nov 21, 2007)

5/10 not much going on there


----------



## Ducky (Nov 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SugaDaddy @ Nov 21 2007 said:


> 5/10 not much going on there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which reminds me.. I should really remake my avatar ><

7\10 , I just don't like it , Thought of giving it 1 but decided not to .. Don't ask me why I don't like it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 21, 2007)

6/10

I read fox mcloud and with a name like that it should go with the avatar


----------



## Ducky (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 22 2007 said:


> 6/10
> 
> I read fox mcloud and with a name like that it should go with the avatar




Ahem ahem , Watch my post 

I really like that style O.o 10\10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 22, 2007)

8/10


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 22, 2007)

9/10


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 22, 2007)

9/10 because he's ninja.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 22, 2007)

QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> 9/10 because he's ninja.



You got the BEST avatars EVER!  , they make the point good and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too much \ 10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 23, 2007)

88/100


----------



## ben_r_ (Nov 23, 2007)

Huh, I dont know what it is... So I really dont know how to rate it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 23, 2007)

sweet neon mushrooms.
8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 24, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey you got your old avatar back. 
I'm not sure which one i've rated before but you get a 10/10.


----------



## Nero (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Hey you got your old avatar back.
> I'm not sure which one i've rated before but you get a 10/10.



9/10

Great avvie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 25, 2007)

Double points for pink. 8/10


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2007)

nice moving avatar
8/10


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 25, 2007)

11/10
NINJAS
That is all


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2007)

20/10. Fullmetal Alchemist is pure win.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

5/10
it would be pretty awesome if the background was transparent, and the linkiboy stuffs weren't all blurry like that.
Edit: actually, I'm just bored enough to do it for you. you can use this one if you wanna:


----------



## notnarb (Nov 26, 2007)

get.a.haircut.hippy / 10 (that's ~ a 3)


----------



## nileyg (Nov 26, 2007)

You don't even have an avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so I guess you get a 10/0


----------



## notnarb (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> You don't even have an avatarÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated with a 10/0 worthy avatar


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nileyg @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even have an avatarÂ
> ...




Chuck norris + Halo ? ..... Lame..

0\1million , And thats only cus you always do such things >.>


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 27, 2007)

7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 27, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Taras (Nov 29, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Mars (Nov 30, 2007)

6/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 1, 2007)

8/10 Because it's a DS. Would be a lot worse if it's something else.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

7/10 add a santa hat


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 1, 2007)

7.5/10 Firefox Reference? The hat isn't on fire though


----------



## Foie (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10

It just freaks me out.


----------



## Nero (Dec 1, 2007)

9/10 for Megaman.

~Nero


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 2, 2007)

4/10 Eww, pink.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10

kinda rough.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 2, 2007)

Christmas bones! Love it. 9/10.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 2, 2007)

100/10!!!!


----------



## Nero (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10

Dry Bones + X-Mas = Win

~Nero


----------



## GBA_Temper (Dec 2, 2007)

1.24* % non-pefect..(better background and time needed to be semi-perfect)

*typo


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

6/10, dont like them from mario universe.


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10 for the christmas theme


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

6.5/10


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 2, 2007)

You gave a 6.5/10 to Alucard!?!? How dare you!
@test84: 7/10


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

i donno him! :3
6/10


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10 for drawing your own hat!


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 2, 2007)

9/10 Pitt owns


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10
Ninjas are cool but Cat Ninjas own.


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10

Going with the seasonal theme, i like it!!!


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 2, 2007)

awdofgum: Well is like a no shape sora or something like that but i like the merry photo border so 7/10 =D

Rizsparky: nice artwork 8/10 but a little blurry


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 2, 2007)

6/10 Pretty strange (I LOVE strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but one of the stock icons.


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

7/10 nice hat.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 2, 2007)

what d o you think of mines


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice Nick Avatar relation christmas theme and animated!!!! 9/10 because i dont like monkeys ^^

I have finish my avatar please rate it =D


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 2, 2007)

8/10 i think you should just have the head as your av, and a bit bigger


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 And no, I'm not making a Christmas avatar, unless somebody just make me one.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10 , looks nice but I have no idea what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , looks like some kind of hippo.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10, has a santa hat


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> 10/10 And no, I'm not making a Christmas avatar, unless somebody just make me one.








tell me if you like it lol

i made it blink too

here is some i made for fun


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10, how i cant 10/10 the BoneMonkey? c'mon, its BoneMonkey, even if its one of forum's defualt avatars.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 for christmas theme


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 3, 2007)

A little to small to see who it is at first glance.....

9/10


----------



## enigmaindex (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 Because the Offspring use to be my favourite band when i was a little kid.


----------



## test84 (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10 seems that u tried enough and not 10/10 since i dont like it.


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10 really strange hat xD

Bone monkey how do you do all that animated stuff i wan to do it... i want my sonic bliking hahaha


----------



## IainDS (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> 7/10 really strange hat xD
> 
> Bone monkey how do you do all that animated stuff i wan to do it... i want my sonic bliking hahaha



It's an animated gif.

Yours 8/10 I love blue and sonic.

*goes to make a christmas avatar*


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 3, 2007)

But i need to know what program is because is a really good animation ^^ anyone know a program to do that ?


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10 Sonic rocks - now with santas hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




google for gif animator, maybe u find a good app^^


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10 what is he seeing a pirate move ?? nice christmas decoration =D

i finally make my new avatar rate it


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

yup, a pirated movie ;D

5/10
this one is a little bit overloaded, the first one was better^^
just my opinion.


----------



## superrob (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10
Showing your real inside pirate!


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 3, 2007)

he is drug or what ? xD 7/10 to drugdumbass nice

my old avatar is my signature now =D


----------



## superrob (Dec 3, 2007)

5/10.... just wierd!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 3, 2007)

WTF?????  7.2/10


----------



## superrob (Dec 3, 2007)

7.5/10

Looks funny


----------



## Railgun (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10 - i know this flash movie, it was great!

ok guys, i edited my ava.
now he's playing SMG on his brand new Wii!

the old one:


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 3, 2007)

haha cool SMG is fun. 8/10


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10  SMG=best christmas gift!! hell now i see the wii xD nice one

i edited mine too hoho

i rate yours teh other day awdofgun


----------



## SuperGeek (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> 9/10Â SMG=best christmas gift!! hell now i see the wii xD nice one
> 
> i edited mine too hoho
> 
> i rate yours teh other day awdofgun



Your avatar is okay...but it's blurry. Your signature is a bit better.

7/10


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 3, 2007)

I must say, SuperGeek, it's pretty creative =) But the horns could be something other than what looks to be just painted on.

7/10
- Nice


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 3, 2007)

30/10 Yoshi + Darth Vader + Christmas Hat = Awesome


----------



## notnarb (Dec 4, 2007)

10/10 for finally getting a Christmas hat


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> 30/10 Yoshi + Darth Vader + Christmas Hat = Awesome












30/10 Chuck Norris + Master Chief + Christmas (Cowboy) Hat = Awesome


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 4, 2007)

You guys all have creative avatars, good Christmas spirit!
7.8/10 above me


----------



## m|kk| (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10 for the one above me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Drugs are bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but pixels are kewl


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10 OMG it's a baby! Is that Tohru Honda? >>


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 4, 2007)

This one is the only one that will ever deserve a ∞/10 from me.


----------



## Mooney (Dec 4, 2007)

^ 7/10 for being so cute, but could've been shopped better :/


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mooney @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> ^ 7/10 for being so cute, but could've been shopped better :/



But it blinks!

7.5/10


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 4, 2007)

9/10 bleach rulz and hollow ichigo rulz too really nice man


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10 Purely for Sonic wearing a Christmas Hat.


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Dec 4, 2007)

4/10 for being who knows what...is that you????


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 4, 2007)

0/10 because there's no avatar? :\


----------



## test84 (Dec 4, 2007)

7.5/10 for being indie.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 4, 2007)

9/10 for neon santa hat lol


----------



## superrob (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10 Haha dearthvader yoshi


----------



## test84 (Dec 4, 2007)

it was like 5/10 in first days, but now is like 7.5/10 since i'm used to ur avatar!

go get some santa-me-do over ur avatar!

(i think cuz of my severe posts here, most of everyone voted on my avatar!, qoute from tempcast #5)


----------



## xJonny (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10 for being neon and stuffs


----------



## notnarb (Dec 5, 2007)

9/10 for christmas hat, doesn't look 'shopped


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 5, 2007)

5/10 Not as awesome as the Darth Yoshi one.


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 5, 2007)

9/10 a seal with a pipe a redhat and blinks!!!


----------



## JPH (Dec 5, 2007)

8/10

Seeeega


----------



## test84 (Dec 5, 2007)

cant vote, since i think i'll make u sad and i dont want to : )


----------



## Mooney (Dec 5, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> cant vote, since i think i'll make u sad and i dont want to : )


In that case, 8.5/10 to JPH for the sexiness that is Jonah Hill and a pretty hat!


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 6, 2007)

Since I can't give ∞/10 anymore, I'll give you ∞-1/10.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 6, 2007)

8/10 for the blinking ava


----------



## Mars (Dec 6, 2007)

8.5/10, nice avatar.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 6, 2007)

9/10
rachet and clank are instant win for me


----------



## test84 (Dec 6, 2007)

9/10 i donno which anime it is from (if it is from any) but its red is so cool.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> 9/10 i donno which anime it is from (if it is from any) but its red is so cool.



Its mugen from samurai champloo, you should give the series a try. Its great.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

8/10

love anime


----------



## test84 (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10 i donno which anime it is from (if it is from any) but its red is so cool.
> ...



thnx for info!


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 7, 2007)

7/10 Kinda creepy.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 7, 2007)

10/10.  It blinks!


----------



## test84 (Dec 7, 2007)

8/10 its bleach !


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 8, 2007)

8/10 It's the same one I rated!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

10/10 It's also the same one I rated!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

6/10, not festive


----------



## Westside (Dec 8, 2007)

7/10 it's all right, not too original.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 8, 2007)

10/10 it's just epic that way.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mm, 8.3/10 (I calls them as I sees them)


----------



## OSW (Dec 8, 2007)

nice contrast with christmas going 7/10

should i remove the text on mine?
it's a new avatar and i'm temporarily satisfied with it, but i might change to a new one before new years.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 8, 2007)

Odd, maybe a 6/10 good idea but a better santa doodle would be better.

the text is good though. maybe 7/10. Also go easy on mine, it took me 2 seconds to make and I'm too lazy to dig out paint shop pro.


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 8, 2007)

Is that a Kyuubi Dark Chao? Pretty cool, but the lack of a background hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7/10


----------



## Chopders (Dec 8, 2007)

It's only a one piece pic... With border effect and festive;
8.4/10


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 8, 2007)

7/10 for you following the trend of christmas hats. That's not the best picture of Luffy either.

(directed towards gamedragon)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 8, 2007)

awesome mario gif
reminds me of picross
10/10


----------



## Westside (Dec 8, 2007)

10/18...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is that?


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 8, 2007)

Not really sure what it is, but it's cool. 8/10.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 8, 2007)

10/10

Good colors, creative, and old school.

Now do that to the sig


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 8, 2007)

Dry bones with a santa hat.
9/10 for the unoticeable animation and the cool dry bones. It doesnt look like it was shopped.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 8, 2007)

9/10 Wth is that?  



Jokes, I know it's a corsair, as you've told us a billion times.


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> Not really sure what it is, but it's cool. 8/10.




10/10.


----------



## xJonny (Dec 8, 2007)

8/10 with the festivities


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(xJonny @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> 8/10 with the festivitiesÂ


9/10
Mine needs a christmas hat, lol. If anyone could make one that'd be awesome.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 9, 2007)

10/10 Because I'm not a noob.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

oh whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






8/10


P.S. i was looking in the first page and rated that instead before this edit xDDDD


you like?


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

9.989/10 It's very well done. I like it!



(If anyone feels like putting a different santa hat on my DarthYoshi, PM me. My photoshop isn't on my new computer yet, so I had to use paint for this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nileyg (Dec 9, 2007)

9/10 It's Darth-Motha-Fuckin-Yoshi

Oh, and westside...
Why do you have tpi's ava?


----------



## notnarb (Dec 9, 2007)

4/10 less hair, more Christmas hat


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

7/10, cowboy-human-santa-master chief? Oh, changed mine, I fit in now XD


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 10, 2007)

i Dont know wtf is that but 7/10 for the santa's hat =D


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> 4/10 less hair, more Christmas hat



What's up with you and Christmas hats?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8/10 for the sonic one.  Nice and simple.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 10, 2007)

Why do I always end up rating you?

10/10


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 10, 2007)

same here 9/10

new avatar please rate!!! im starting to use photoshop... is like god


----------



## Nero (Dec 10, 2007)

9/10

Nice avatar.. Did you shop on the Christmas suits yourself? That's some pretty decent work right there.

~Nero


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 10, 2007)

o no man i dont shop de suit ^^ im like a noob with the photoshop.

8/10 for yours nice red black shade effect

now i put falling snow in mine =D rateee plz


----------



## MaHe (Dec 10, 2007)

I generally dislike Sonic, but it's okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7/10


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 10, 2007)

lego steven hawkins
lol

8/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> i Dont know wtf is that but 7/10 for the santa's hat =D



It's a kyuubi devil chao, with a santa hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whatever the heck that is (above me) it looks awesome 8/10


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 10, 2007)

oh yeah i knew that red tail was the kyubi's one but was not sure 

9/10 because i love naruto ^^


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2007)

nice christmas style! 8/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 11, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 12, 2007)

9.5/10 yay walruses! Though I don't know why it sucks on a golf club...


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 13, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 14, 2007)

^Is awesome. 8.5/10


----------



## Ducky (Dec 14, 2007)

funkea.. kickass drawing ... mine sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like your signature too..  + a newbie! Hozza!!!

about... 8-9 \10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 15, 2007)

Yay! I'm bored of this one, so 8/10.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 16, 2007)

*Sinkhead Edit:* No flaming please
I think what you _meant_ to say was

10/10, awesome!


----------



## notnarb (Dec 16, 2007)

6/10, needs a Christmas hat


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 16, 2007)

chuck norris + masterchief + christmas hat = win

10/10


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 16, 2007)

i can't understand it very well, but there's something bout your ava that makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iy

9/10


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 16, 2007)

Ummm, ew. And 7/10, it isn't showing up sometimes, and I have no idea what it is. You get extra points for the hat.


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 16, 2007)

nice hat
9/10


----------



## vhunter (Dec 16, 2007)

9/10 awsome, looks 3d.


----------



## AndreXL (Dec 16, 2007)

@1381990
4/10... 330.62 KB in file size!?!


----------



## Mars (Dec 16, 2007)

8/10, looks pretty nice, even though I don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 17, 2007)

6/10


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Ummm, ew. And 7/10, it isn't showing up sometimes, and I have no idea what it is. You get extra points for the hat.



It's the Chinese word for sky.  Or heaven or something like that.

To PKPro, 9/10, just cuz.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> @1381990
> 4/10... 330.62 KB in file size!?!



Right click -> open image. It's a huge wallpaper!

For you, dark_aura, 8/10


----------



## JPH (Dec 19, 2007)

8/10 Kellyan


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 19, 2007)

7/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 20, 2007)

10/10 for me since nobody rated me.


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 20, 2007)

10/10


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 20, 2007)

10/10 HELSING FTW!!!111!!11


----------



## leetcakes (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont really know what that yellow and black thing is, but it fits very well with ur avatar, 8/10


----------



## tomqman (Dec 20, 2007)

8/10 cause i dont like acecard lol but great idea. you cant say no to worms


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 21, 2007)

6/10 I hate Cheese.


----------



## Zonix (Dec 21, 2007)

It is a smoking polar bear


----------



## nileyg (Dec 21, 2007)

!0/10

Because it's L


----------



## TheNeck (Dec 21, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 21, 2007)

10/10

Just because.

- Sam


----------



## JPH (Dec 21, 2007)

9/10

(No boobies like TheNecks avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Nah, but it's cool and original sinkhead


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 21, 2007)

1/10 

No avatar, but you're JPH, and you get 1 point for that


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Nathilius @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> It is a smoking polar bear


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 22, 2007)

i give you a 10/10


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 22, 2007)

how you like my new avatar


----------



## natkoden (Dec 22, 2007)

8/10


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 22, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Sendoh (Dec 22, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Mars (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd give you a 7/10. It's pretty good.

BTW, the guy in my avatar is ratchet.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 24, 2007)

9/10
Funny pipe in your mounth.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 24, 2007)

8/10 wtf is it


----------



## striding (Dec 25, 2007)

Rise against is one of my fav bands so 8/10 gd to see a fan


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2007)

7/10. Lol Whatever he's cooking looks good.


----------



## YukiChan456 (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ooh, very nice. 

9.5/10


----------



## horsegon1 (Dec 26, 2007)

10/10


----------



## EmeraldEx (Dec 26, 2007)

6/10

Good, but stretched :/


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10 

That logo is always means quality.

Edit: typo


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10.
part of her hair goes behind her eyes!


----------



## asuri (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10-always loved that avatar


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 26, 2007)

7/10


----------



## nileyg (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10
It's animooted

I'm too lazy to animate the smoke...


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 27, 2007)

6/10


----------



## amemoryoncelost (Dec 28, 2007)

5/10 because I've seen it way too much and christmas is over...heh
now rate mine...


----------



## MaHe (Dec 28, 2007)

10/10

That shade of grey is ... unbelievably soothing.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

Good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9\10


----------



## Jax (Dec 28, 2007)

7/10

The head not moving is weird...


----------



## Ducky (Dec 28, 2007)

fixed a little...  9\10


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome new avatar
10/10


----------



## Mars (Dec 28, 2007)

Ninjas= Instant win!, 10/10


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 29, 2007)

7/10


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

8/11.4

I thought that was a polar bear but upon closer inspection it looks like a walrus.


----------



## Mars (Dec 30, 2007)

Interesting avatar, 8/10.


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 30, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Nero (Dec 31, 2007)

8/10 for the hat and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 31, 2007)

9/10

Scarface owns 
i made my own scarface pic of me, put it in the temper pics thread.


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10

It's cute, and has a peanuts reference. (Linus and Rerun blowing the square balloons.)


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice original art. Don't like the colors though. 7/10


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like the painting of "Guy with a big knife" from the Homestar runner world. 8/10

That specific picture of my character was designed to look like A Kirby's Dream Land 3 sprite. It's too much work to always draw her like that.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 31, 2007)

Awsome work of crawing such thing.. I suck at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8\10 for the effort...
wouldve been 10\10 if you just added a bit more of photoshop touch or something


----------



## SkH (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, not bad, tho' I not played much with Star Fox, I still love him.

Really not a bad Avatar, I like it, it's animated.

10/10!!! ^^


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10

nice and clean and festive, but the hat looks a bit deformed


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

Very cool avatar. Not sure who the character is though. 7/10

@ FoxMcCloud: Sprite art is supposed to be made in a pixel by pixel form of drawing. If it were photoshop, it wouldn't look like a sprite.

For those who want to make sprites, or simply learn more about them, this is where I learned all I know. They use sonic sprites as examples. It's actually a very good tutorial site.
Sprite tutorials


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

QUADPOST - Please delete!


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

QUADPOST - Please delete!


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

QUADPOST - Please delete!


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

7/10 - Walrus?


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I'd give your ava an 8.5/10. However, it is International Bonemonkey Day and you are not showing any spirit. 
Therefore, you get a 5/10.


----------



## superrob (Jan 2, 2008)

4/10 Wierd? - And what the heck is Bonemonkey day?


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(superrob @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> 4/10 Wierd? - And what the heck is Bonemonkey day?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70454


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another avatar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or






or my old one


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

I realy like that one 9/10


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 2, 2008)

OVER 9000!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 2, 2008)

9000/1


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 3, 2008)

5/10

My avatar is only bone monkey because of the bone monkey week. Once it's over, I'm getting rid of him since I'm not particularly fond of the character. Though I actually intend to only keep him till the end of today, like it was originally.

WHAT!? 9000!?


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 3, 2008)

0/10 No ava.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 3, 2008)

What? there's an avatar there!


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see one so I'll rate the next one up.
8/10
manatees kick ass


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

What is that monkey from?

Slightly weird 6/10.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a transforming Wii. And silly Newbie - look at bonemonkey week in this very forum!
8/10


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10 for Bonemonkey spirit!


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bonemonkey Stewie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9/10


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

no bonemoney spirit = negative
mario with a ciggarette = positive

7.8/10


----------



## tenchan4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Diggin' Zelda on the 64





/10


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm.. Can't make what the character is, so I will give it 7/10


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

frickin' sweet.
9.9/10


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 3, 2008)

Natural watermelon. Nice.
8.5/10


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

mine's been updated.
and yeah, I made a rather large error....


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

10/10, 12/10 for bonemonkey -2 for being zeppo


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

Bonerific

9001/10 (Over 9000?!?!)


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

EDIT: 10/10 pink bonemonkey, with red glowing eyes! EVIL!!


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Bonerific
> 
> 9001/10 (Over 9000?!?!)


9001/10= 900.1
not over 9000

soz
yeah
the mario one is awesome.
90001/10
over 9000


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 3, 2008)

9/10


----------



## notnarb (Jan 4, 2008)

3/10 IT BURNS


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 4, 2008)

7/10 not bonemonkey and who the is that guy?? xD


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

I changed it back, BM week is over...

5/10 too similair to sonicslasher


----------



## zeppo (Jan 4, 2008)

pretty cool avatar! 10/10


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

8/10 it ain't summer yet, so no watermelons for me.  I want summer to be now and forever.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2008)

pretty scary and animaish. 8/10


----------



## zeppo (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> pretty scary and animaish. 8/10


you mean anim*e*-ish?
and yours is too megaman-anime-ish.
sorry. video game anime just makes me mad.
6/10


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 6, 2008)

The bonemonkey day is over so mmm 6/10 because i like watermelons ^^


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2008)

7/10. Sonic is cool, but is it supposed to be colored that way? >.>


----------



## zeppo (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it's supposed to be like the super sonic thing from sonic rush, so yes...

and yours gets like 3/10 because you don't even specify what song it is, you said hentai is your anti-drug, and that sig is almost exactly the same as that other person.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 6, 2008)

5/10.  Everyone has a variation on the BM ava right now due to it being his week and all (including myself)...but I'm a sucker for watermelon.  What can I say?


----------



## nileyg (Jan 6, 2008)

5/10
you're hurting BoneMonkey :'(

Why are you guys rating sigs? wrong thread...


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 6, 2008)

mmmm nice pose 8/10 but who is he ?? it really remember me kira....

its SuperSonic of course is that the color ^^ like super saiyain sonic
is from sonic adventure 1


----------



## James B. (Jan 6, 2008)

super sonic.. again.. Very yellow and shiny... But someone didn't color inside the lines?

6/10


----------



## Sailor (Jan 6, 2008)

Uhm, I got a new avatar, so wondering what I get :\

BTW, 6/10 for the guy above me. Can't really make out those top words..


----------



## notnarb (Jan 6, 2008)

10/10, unoriginal, but I still find it amusing, however, it is ~32 times the avatar size limit (25KB) :\, the mods may not appreciate that


----------



## Caoimhin (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, umm. I don't even know where it's from and what it is. And I don't like the drawing style.
6/10


----------



## DiNo29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Well ... I don't know what is this strange thing, but the drawed face is a little funny.
6.5/10


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10
New Avatar!


----------



## MaHe (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10 - neat.


----------



## Mars (Jan 7, 2008)

8.5/10, GTA FTW!


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 7, 2008)

6/10


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 7, 2008)

5/10, liked the old one better for some reason.

edit:


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 7, 2008)

7/10 
hey! that's Bruce Willis


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 8, 2008)

6/10 strange >_>


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 8, 2008)

I


----------



## usmagen (Jan 13, 2008)

9/10
hieroglyphs r0xs!!1


----------



## OSW (Jan 13, 2008)

interesting dude on the avatar. a little too much white from the background.
7/10

made my new avatar recently.


----------



## usmagen (Jan 13, 2008)

self-caricature


----------



## OSW (Jan 13, 2008)

lol k.

just getting my post back in line


----------



## vhunter (Jan 13, 2008)

legend of zelda monster.(I think)
8/10


----------



## test84 (Jan 13, 2008)

6~6.5 / 10


----------



## fatquack (Jan 13, 2008)

4/10 - Strange


----------



## test84 (Jan 13, 2008)

0/10 worst avater ever.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 13, 2008)

9/10 pretty epic and mysterious


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 13, 2008)

7/10
I've come to know you by this avatar but I still don't know what it is..


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> 7/10
> I've come to know you by this avatar but I still don't know what it is..


I hope you we're talking about my ava, because if you don't know what Bidoof is I'll have to smack you


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 7/10
> ...



God.. I wish I *DIDN'T* know what Bidoof was.
I was talking about Test84's.

1/10 

BIDOOF IZ TEH SUXXORZ


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2008)

Cartoon ninja=really cool
8/10 a little plain but i like it


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 13, 2008)

7/10 quality a bit bad in some parts, meh I don't really like megaman


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> ...


DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE
DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 13, 2008)

Squirtle is better 7/10


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 8, 2008)

*king* kong 
8/10


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2008)

hey! xcalibur! yours is from Avatar right? i love it! 9 of 10. i wish i nick would show the episodes in order...


----------

